# Amazing eBay deals you HAVE to check out - up to 92% off



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

www.ebay.com/itm/350709233755 JBL Duet II High Performance Speaker System for Portable Music and PC - Pair 

www.ebay.com/itm/251228750985 Acer Iconia A210 10.1" Android Tablet Tegra 3 1.2GHz Quad-core 16GB |A210-10g16u

www.ebay.com/itm/350721106099 LG 47" Full 3D 1080p HD Edge-Lit LED LCD Internet Smart Cinema Google TV-47G2

www.ebay.com/itm/190798581888 I by Invicta Men's Large Face Sports Watch- Choice of Four Colors!

www.ebay.com/itm/370768434279 Ematic Genesis 7" Google Android 4.0 Multimedia Tablet w/ Front Web Cam & Wi-Fi

www.ebay.com/itm/130832687986 Silhouette Cameo Electronic Cutting Tool

www.ebay.com/itm/360603182783 Invicta Watch 1346/1433/1795 Men's Russian Diver/Specialty

www.ebay.com/itm/110999700966 ClarityHD Precision Micro Bluetooth Speaker 100 Refurbished Black

www.ebay.com/itm/390546375514 Coby Kyros 9.7" Internet Capacitive Touchscreen Tablet- Android 4.0- 8GB- 1GHz


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Love that Russian diver. Didn't know you were a WIS.


----------



## pjf1fan (Jul 29, 2011)

Those watches are on my list, thank you


----------

